# Media PC or Home Theater PC (HTPC) Build



## drumrolfe (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Great Site. I am happy to be a member of the community. 
I would like to start a new discussion about HTPC or Home Theater PCs. Specifically a computer to play media files in the living room!

Here is what I have in mind:

A simple PC Chassis which doesn't demand alot of attention in the living room, which will connect to a SD TV through Component Video and an HDTV through HDMI (for when I upgrade). It doesn't need a lot of storage space, as it will be connecting via ethernet to a server for it's media. A simple DVD drive will suffice for now, and I would prefer Coax or SPDIF audio out. Video needs to support 1080p, and not have A LOT of fan noise. These are the only requirements I can think of besides what I have listed below. There is tons of stuff out there for this type of computer, but I have never found one to fit me like a glove.

Let me know if I missed any aspect of the build! AND Thanks!

Budget: Less than $650.
Brands: Brands are not important to me.
Multitasking: Decoding video and audio during playback.
Gaming: No.
Calculations: Media.
Overclocking: No.
Storage: Small amounts, enough for the OS and applications required. (VLC?)
Legacy Support: No. Unless you consider SPDIF or Component Video as Legacy.
Operating System: XP or Linux is fine
Case: Doesn't have to be a HTPC case, something small without alot of fans.
Accessories: RF remote.
Recycled Components: No.
Monitor: None.
Stores: No Preference.
Location: United States.


----------



## Norman D (Mar 25, 2009)

Gigabyte Mobo either 780 or latest 790GX type - it comes with HDMI socket and good on board graphics so no need for graphics card


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

drumrolfe said:


> Brands are not important to me.


Well...:4-thatsba

Edit: But that is your choice.


----------



## drumrolfe (Mar 25, 2009)

Norman D said:


> Gigabyte Mobo either 780 or latest 790GX type - it comes with HDMI socket and good on board graphics so no need for graphics card


I wonder, if using this card- and an add'l graphics card for Standard Def Component out would be worth it. Then removing the add-on card when i need HDMI.


----------



## Norman D (Mar 25, 2009)

Apprently the HDMI out is the latest HDMI 1.3a version which has definate audio and video. This is the board I'm going to go with - see my thread ( which no-one has replied to yet LOL ).

You shouldn't need a graphics card unless you are intending to game on it aswell, if its purely home theatre and TV then the on board graphics is more than capable.

Tomshardware recommends the 780 chipset, I haven't read much on the 790 chipset yet for HTPC purposes, maybe I'll post up a new thread to see what feedback we get:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/780-or-790-chipset-for-htpc-useage-377885.html#post2146978


----------



## Norman D (Mar 25, 2009)

The only other thing to add here is that I'm not sure what power DVD plays Dolby TrueHD through the HDMI. I have updated my other thread but no-one is answering.


----------

